# Does GPU-Z make bad dumps of VGA BIOSes?



## ReadD8 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have noticed that possibly GPU-Z makes bad dumps of VGA BIOSes, at least with the old NVIDIA cards I own to test with (Asus EN7800GTX 256 and XFX 7900 GTX EE, both with untouched BIOS). The BIOS dump made by GPU-Z doesn't match the one performed by another utilities, there are 24 bytes which differ from the others dumps. The old ATiTool program, RivaTuner (/bi parameter) and NVFLASH for Windows dump matching files.

Screenshot of hashes (I have uploaded the files into the attached zip file):


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks for the attachment, looks like you are right

do you have an instant messenger? my details are on the left of this post


----------



## ReadD8 (Mar 12, 2013)

No, I don't have any instant messenger (I closed my accounts a time ago). Do I need to perform more tests?


Edit. I have performed another test.

- I have downloaded this official BIOS for 7800 GTX 256 MB card:

```
ftp://ftp.leadtek.com.tw/entertainment_graphics/BIOS/050628_PX7800GTX/2A30p.zip
```

-I have run these command lines (I use nvflash for Windows 5.105, newer release cannot erase EEPROM) to erase the EEPROM and program the new BIOS file:
nvflash --eraseeeprom
nvflash -5 -6 pal45.rom

-I have rebooted twice the system, so that Windows can install properly the display drive (due to new subsys ID of VGA card). Then I have dumped the BIOS, same method than before: nvflash for Windows, ATiTool, RivaTuner (/bi parameter) and GPU-Z (latest release). Nvflash, ATiTool and RivaTuner dump identical BIOSes, which match the one I have programeed. The one dumped by GPU-Z differs from the original BIOS programmed. Screenshot of hashes and dumped BIOS files attached.


----------



## Plug (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmm weird i would like to know whats diffrent about this gpuz dump ? whats changed ect ? worth re downloading my custom bios and reflashing ? as previously i used gpuz to do the ripping out of the rom ect but if its different in some way i would like to know cheers.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 18, 2013)

Older NVIDIA cards have issues with ROM reading, some bits are randomly read out wrong. Reading the same data multiple times usually helps. Trying to find a fix


----------



## Plug (Mar 18, 2013)

Ahh so not related to ATI cards then at all  k


----------

